# SportTrail Trailer question.



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I just googled sport trail as I hadn't heard of them before, which doesn't mean anything LOL. It would appear that they use a tor flex rubber suspension axle, so no leaf springs to make noise. Nothing else there should be squeaking, without seeing it in person I'd think that perhaps they forgot to grease the axle bearings ? Trailers don't need to "break in" as there's relatively little to wear past the bearings, and they shouldn't be wearing in only 1000 miles. I would absolutely take it back to where you purchased it and have them take a look at it, whatever it is it should be a warranty issue...


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

MNichols said:


> I just googled sport trail as I hadn't heard of them before, which doesn't mean anything LOL. It would appear that they use a tor flex rubber suspension axle, so no leaf springs to make noise. Nothing else there should be squeaking, without seeing it in person I'd think that perhaps they forgot to grease the axle bearings ? Trailers don't need to "break in" as there's relatively little to wear past the bearings, and they shouldn't be wearing in only 1000 miles. I would absolutely take it back to where you purchased it and have them take a look at it, whatever it is it should be a warranty issue...


Awesome, thanks for the response. Luckily the place I got it is about a half-mile from my house so I will swing by and ask them. 

Any others out there with the SportTrail I am curious do yours make any noise or are they quiet?


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

SportTrail trailers are leaf-over suspension, not torsion axle. I have their 7x12 model and yes, it's noisy when I'm pulling it empty (it's just a metal trailer bouncing around) but once I have a rigged boat on it I have no noise issues at all. I'm actually surprised at how well it pulls at highway speeds!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Quickest diagnostic is to jack up the axle and spin the tire. See if it spins smoothly which would indicate good bearings. Always easy to pull the dust cap off and see if it's greased.
If not, time for axle service.

If it spins smoothly but still squeaks, it's probably in need of bushings in the leaf springs/shackles/equalizer. Poly bushings are under $10 for an entire trailer, bronze bushings are ~$30. etrailer.com
Might be dry/dusty bushings with road dust/river silt making them even noisier. You can lube them with a dab of grease, too.


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

climbbd510 said:


> SportTrail trailers are leaf-over suspension, not torsion axle. I have their 7x12 model and yes, it's noisy when I'm pulling it empty (it's just a metal trailer bouncing around) but once I have a rigged boat on it I have no noise issues at all. I'm actually surprised at how well it pulls at highway speeds!


Interesting. So when your rig is on it the trailer is quiet? I have no issues with mine, pulls fantastic at high speeds and I love it. It just every turn, bump, or anything and it is squeaky nonstop. When empty is makes noise because it bounces around but that is different.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

My guess is bushings


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

call them up to discuss.....I have a Sporttrail utility trailer that I put a deck on ten years ago does great, a little squeaky doesn't bother me....I just had them (in Loveland, CO a few minutes off I25)) re do/grease bearings....did it for $50 cash while I waited....arranged via phone....the owner is a little gruf but seems very much a straight shooter and competent....I have been VERY HAPPY with the trailer and their service.....their website is thetrailerguyllc.com with phone number.....Chet in Denver


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> My guess is bushings


In 1000 miles? Them would be the most rapidly wearing bushings ever!

Aren't you supposed to be on the river?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> In 1000 miles? Them would be the most rapidly wearing bushings ever!
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be on the river?


leave in the AM!

yeah, 1000 miles is pretty short









Greaseable Tandem Axle Trailer Spring Suspension Rebuild Kit Wet Bolt 3500 Short | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Greaseable Tandem Axle Trailer Spring Suspension Rebuild Kit Wet Bolt 3500 Short at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

So, inquiring minds and all. Did you find out what was causing this noise? What did the dealer have to say?


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

MNichols said:


> So, inquiring minds and all. Did you find out what was causing this noise? What did the dealer have to say?


I will let you know when I actually get around to it. Probably this weekend.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the reply. I'm really looking forward to more information on this..


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

MNichols said:


> So, inquiring minds and all. Did you find out what was causing this noise? What did the dealer have to say?


Yep, it took me a month or so but I finally got to the bottom of this one. Turns out it was the ball and coupler joint. The ball on my hitch is many years old and has towed a half dozen trailers many many miles. It is a bit rusty and beat up, that combined with the coupler was causing the issue. Some grease on the ball and it is good 2 go.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

pmillerblaster said:


> Yep, it took me a month or so but I finally got to the bottom of this one. Turns out it was the ball and coupler joint. The ball on my hitch is many years old and has towed a half dozen trailers many many miles. It is a bit rusty and beat up, that combined with the coupler was causing the issue. Some grease on the ball and it is good 2 go.


Well good for you! A nice easy fix!


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Reviving this thread to a question to those that have a SportTrail trailer. Do any of you strap coolers, dry boxes, rolled up rafts to the slats? I’m doing a trip to Idaho this summer and I’m thinking about rolling up the bit and trailering everything that way instead of fully rigged, just not sure if it’s advisable to tie down directly to the slats instead of the tie down points at the sides of the trailer.


----------

